# The Taishan Dong Hype Train: 6'11 285 lbs Chinese Heavyweight



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Take a good look at our new overlord, guys.


26 years old 
Apparently hits harder than Tyson (according to a trainer and former Tyson/Lewis/Holyfield sparring partner) 
Has some background in wrestling and MMA 
84 inch reach 
Lives in Glendale, California 

His nickname is perfect, "The Great Wall" :smile

Alright, in all seriousness though, he doesn't have any experience in boxing and is reportedly learning the basics but it would be amazing if he doesn't bomb out. Imagine Wilder/Joshua/Fury vs this guy. Hype.

_Article here_


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

A bit unco, better suited for MMA.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

He was in the GBP offices a while back. He could be a marketing dream, though. Tons of Asians in the LA area and/or Oscar could try putting on a card in Macau. So far it's only been TR over there.

I hope he's on a card in Carson soon. I'd like to see the guy.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

He looks like hes 50. If I was him I would try my luck in MMA but the 265lbs limit might bother him even though its managable weight cut


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> He looks like hes 50. If I was him I would try my luck in MMA but the 265lbs limit might bother him even though its managable weight cut


I think moving to boxing is the best thing he could do, financially.

There's a massive audience for him. He's a spectacle to say the least. I don't think there's anyone right now that would be more of a novelty than this guy. He can also be protected a lot more in boxing. It'll be easy for his management to take him through he Wilder/Shiming route and let the hype flow. If he knocks out a steady stream of bums and learns to speak English he'll be huge.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm 100% sure he's roided.
6'11 and a body like that.

I'm also a bit concerned with his speed because men that big tend to be slow.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

I hope he hits harder than Tyson.. Mike is only 5"9. This guy is fucken huge. If he didn't hit harder than Iron Mike that shit would be weird!


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Imagine if Valuev was still around...
What a freak show!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

He should hit harder than Tyson, dout he has the explosiveness though.

Would be a great marketing fighter and tbf at least the guy is in shape unlike 70% of heavyweights these days.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Take a good look at our new overlord, guys.
> 
> 
> 26 years old
> ...


Good lord, dude look like a beast. Lets hope he can actually box.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> I'm 100% sure he's roided.
> 6'11 and a body like that.
> 
> I'm also a bit concerned with his speed because men that big tend to be slow.


His face screams the medical giantism condition.

---------------------------------------------------------
Anybody know anything about his amateur background?

I bet he's slow as fuck. I hope he doesn't have a chin made of China. I bet he's rigid as fuck too and has terrible lateral movement.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL This fucker hits SO HARD:


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

OMG the linsanity!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this is the guy Anthony Joshua was talking about on Ringside this week, my 2 year old niece was making loads of nose so not totally sure but i did hear him say "Giant Asian who is fighting in the US soon".


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> LOL This fucker hits SO HARD:


His MMA experience sure is showing considering he telegraphs everything.

But he hits hard enough and is big enough for that to not matter that much.
Now if he has an iron chin also that would be scary.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the guy Anthony Joshua was talking about on Ringside this week, my 2 year old niece was making loads of nose so not totally sure but i did hear him say "Giant Asian who is fighting in the US soon".


Speaking about Anthony Joshua, I haven't seen his last fight but I heard Matt Skelton didn't have a very hard time tagging him.
Know if that's true?


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

He looks more like 62 rather then 26. He wasn't as slow as I thought he would be considering his size but then he's clearly in better shape than Valuev ever was. But he telegraphs every punch can't see him progressing very far if he doesn't improve his technique.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

He's obviously not gonna become the GOAT or anything, but I really hope his career will be a success. No boxing experience but he's got some great things going for himself; massive, hits like a truck and looks to be in great shape. That should be more than enough to streamroll a pile of cans and maybe some ESPN level fighters. The hype train ride should be fun for as long as it lasts.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Shame he isn't with a more high profile trainer. I know nothing about this John Bray guy.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

That's a big motherfucker. I'd like to see him side-by-side with Klitschko.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

“Oh my God, he blows my shoulders out every day,” said Bray, who added Tyson was the strongest puncher he’d felt until Dong came along.

Bray made Gallegos seek out the biggest mitts and pads, and they still don’t absorb all the impact. Bray’s bruised forearms are proof.

Dong usually wears custom-made 20- or 22-ounce gloves when training — in addition to a custom-made cup and mouthguard — because they aren’t sold big enough for his gargantuan size.

Valuev's Chinese brother.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

This big fucker is making his debut tonight on Fox Sports 1


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

He is so garbo.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Should change his nickname to "The BIG".


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

*Huge Chinese HW "Taishan."*

OK, this guy deserves his own thread, so here it is.

Did you just see this "Taishan" guy fight tonight? :yikes

Right now, he's more of an oddity than a new hype-train-champion-in-waiting, but you never know. This guy is like 7' tall, in incredible shape, and can KD'd his opponent with a jab!

They say he does 1,000 sit-ups a day, so he must be ridiculously motivated regarding training.

As @*FloydPatterson* noted in the RbR thread, he's a little slow, but then what big guy isn't? Size makes up for a lot of ills. He's faster than Valuev was, and Valuev went pretty darned far. At least he's coordinated, and moves like an athlete. Plus, he actually seemed to have very decent offensive skills, though his defense was somewhat leaky.

Jeeesus-on-a-stick, this guy is interesting. If nothing else, he'll attract a lot of casuals to the sport.

----------------------------------

It's obviously waaaaay to early to have any serious opinion of the guy, but regardless:

Your thoughts?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

His full official name seems to be "Taishan Dong." 

- So I guess we can affectionately call him "Huge Dong," or maybe "Big Swinging Dick?" (no ****, really. :lol: )


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

You seem a bit more excited about what you saw than i was. But he wasn't completely terrible, and of course i'll be keeping half an eye on this guy too.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Excited? nah, but very, very INTERESTED.

this guy's gonna' be FUN to watch, while it lasts.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Keep in mind that he was fighting an in shape heavyweight, so he already encountered a rarity. He may look better blowing out a little bit better, yet tubbier fighters


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...han-Dong-The-6-11-285-lbs-Chinese-Heavyweight

There was already a thread about him.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Chooo Choooo!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey Muddafuckkerrr, Buk Lau


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

This dude would easily take out a clinchko 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit guys, just watched the Taishan fight. 

That punching power is scary as fuck. He's had just one boxing fight. Let's wait on him, he doesn't know shit about boxing let him learn. He's slow as expected but he has the raw goods and dropped his opponent with ease numerous times on just jabs :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link, TUG. (Man, they got that on Youtube fast!)


Watching this fight again, I don't actually think BSD ("Big Swinging Dick") is really slow at all. I think he's simply not comfortable enough yet with the boxing moves (He comes from MuayThai) to be fluid, hence he's moving a bit carefully. 

I say this because of the straight left that put Rozman down for the first time. THAT punch was extremely fast. Thus, we know that his muscles are capable of it. He's obviously just not fully integrated these new boxing forms into his muscle memory.


Another observation: The guy has REALLY good footwork and balance.


I tell you, I like what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Hey Muddafuckkerrr, Buk Lau


Hard KDs from jabs :lol: Christ.

Skill level is about what I expected; abysmal. Hope they keep matching him easy to keep this train moving.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Rozman is a big bum but atleast he tried.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Holy shit guys, just watched the Taishan fight.
> 
> That punching power is scary as fuck. He's had just one boxing fight. Let's wait on him, he doesn't know shit about boxing let him learn. He's slow as expected but he has the raw goods and dropped his opponent with ease numerous times on just jabs :lol:


He's more promising than Leif Larsen was I think.
Both are slow but atleast Taishan got a sledgehammer jab and seems to be in better shape.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

lol that taxi cab driver took a dive. did you guys even watch the video? the ref stopped it because the fighter told him hes done.... so basically he quit without trying to make it known he quit. 

this guy dong sucks balls, his balance is horrible, hes 26 years old and just had his first fight.... where the hell was he before? he sucks ass. and i bet his penis is still small


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> I hope he hits harder than Tyson.. Mike is only 5"9. This guy is fucken huge. If he didn't hit harder than Iron Mike that shit would be weird!


Hitting harder than Tyson is a bit of a tricky statement.

Tyson hit hard, but I think his punch delivery and lower body movement, along with his compact muscular body had a lot to do with how he was able to punch so accurately and hard.

Maidana probably hits like a truck, he's just so sloppy that it doesn't matter how hard he hits. Probably a lot fighters are capable of hitting as hard as Tyson, it's just throwing the punch is the tricky part.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Rozman looked exhausted and had little technique but you could tell Dong has a lot to learn.. He looked clumsy and was opened all kinds of counters and overhand rights.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I wonder how he'd do against Charlie Z?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

guy is a freak, knocked his opponent down twice with a jab and both shots were anticipated punches that just hurt him.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I was halfway through this thread before I realised it wasn't Chinese George foreman @Lunny


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

He's clearly a work in progress but he's not as bad as I thought he would be, has more potential than Valuev, though there are some big flaws to sort out. 

He is faster than I thought he would be considering his size, he's faster than Wach despite being much bigger. He clearly has a heavy jab and the one left hook he threw early on looked pretty quick. But he needs to work on his uppercuts, they look terrible and are thrown from way too far out. His right hand needs quite a bit of work as well, it's telegraphed quite badly. He currently looks very easy to counter and has no real defence. He also was breathing pretty heavily at the end of the fight, not a good sign when only in the 2nd round. 

Will be interesting to see if he does as well as Valuev. He'll need to be carefully managed and matched as he's clearly still a novice.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Rooster said:


> I think moving to boxing is the best thing he could do, financially.
> 
> There's a massive audience for him. He's a spectacle to say the least. I don't think there's anyone right now that would be more of a novelty than this guy. He can also be protected a lot more in boxing. It'll be easy for his management to take him through he Wilder/Shiming route and let the hype flow. If he knocks out a steady stream of bums and learns to speak English he'll be huge.


with what they did with Shiming I imagine they could make a shitload of money with him Arum is probably wankin to pics of that guy at this moment


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Interesting addition the division, the novelty of a giant Chinese HW will certainly attract attention.

He's not completely useless either & moves quite well for guy his size. There's obviously a lot of room for improvement, especially defensively but it will be interesting to follow his career


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

He has potential, but at 26 I'm wondering just how much he can learn to iron out his rather gaping flaws. Key points any trainer needs to work on are his defence and his distancing. He was letting his opponent get on the inside way too easily for my liking, and his chin was a constantly available target the whole fight. He also needs to tone down the recklessness and stick to doing a few moves well. He already has a very hard and decent jab, and his left hook didn't seem too bad when he threw it early in the first. His right hand and uppercut looked quite sloppy though, and combination punching was clearly not something he was comfortable with. Lots of raw potential though.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Knocking guys down with jabs isn't unheard of when you're that big. Semmy Schilt knocked numerous opponents out with his jab while fighting in K-1, tough iron chinned guys as well. If Dong and his trainer are smart they'll work on developing that jab into a power punch. Combination punching is clearly not his thing. Work on his counter uppercut and keeping his chin down and you already have a very hard style to beat.

Speaking of Schilt, there was a man with pretty rudimentary skills who was able to become a multiple world champ relatively late in life so it's not out of the realms of possibility for Dong to make waves if he plays his cards right. After all this is hardly the strongest heavyweight division in history, and when Wlad goes the field will be thrown wide open. It's going to take a lot of careful matchmaking and a savvy approach to developing his attributes, but it's not out of the realms of possibility for this man to become more than just a freakshow attraction.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Not impressed, I think he'll end up more of a circus act like Butterbean than a real contender.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Just remember though, Valuev had giantism, this is guy is naturally big like the klits.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Taishan Sugar Dong


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> He's clearly a work in progress but he's not as bad as I thought he would be, has more potential than Valuev, though there are some big flaws to sort out.
> 
> He is faster than I thought he would be considering his size, he's faster than Wach despite being much bigger. He clearly has a heavy jab and the one left hook he threw early on looked pretty quick.* But he needs to work on his uppercuts, they look terrible and are thrown from way too far out.* His right hand needs quite a bit of work as well, it's telegraphed quite badly. He currently looks very easy to counter and has no real defence. He also was breathing pretty heavily at the end of the fight, not a good sign when only in the 2nd round.


Good point.

Training for a great uppercut is not usually a priority for really tall fighters, yet it can be a life-saver when if opponent manages to force them into the ropes. (Think the up-coming Stiverne-Wilder fight.) - Luckly, Wilder HAS developed a very nice UC, which he used well in his last fight.

Well let's be realistic: Dong was a Muay Thai guy, not some serious amateur boxer. Hopefully, they can get him a LOT of pro fights quickly, so he can hone those skills. Sadly, though, I have a feeling they are going to have trouble finding good opponents that will be willing to face him. (The "Wilder Factor." )


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> I was halfway through this thread before I realised it wasn't Chinese George foreman @Lunny


:lol: I was also hoping for Chinese Foreman in this thread. It's ok though because Chinese Foreman has his first pro fight in 3 weeks!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chinese Valuev gonna tear up the division.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

elterrible said:


> lol that taxi cab driver took a dive. did you guys even watch the video? the ref stopped it because the fighter told him hes done.... so basically he quit without trying to make it known he quit.
> 
> *this guy dong sucks balls*, his balance is horrible, hes 26 years old and just had his first fight.... where the hell was he before? he sucks ass. and i bet his penis is still small


Do you mean he sucks Dong?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Taishan Sugar Dong


He's a boxer not a porn star


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Taishan Sugar Dong


Giant Dong, Mammoth Dong or The Mighty Dong are better IMO.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Just remember though, Valuev had giantism, this is guy is naturally big like the klits.


Is he? That jawline looks more than a little acromegalic to me. Generally when you are taller than six feet eight or nine you have a medical problem for being so.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

He looks better than I expected but well let's see. Hi jab is heavy but it's a different jab it's a power jab not like let's say Wlad's. On one hand it's reall hard but don't expect him to have a really distracting jab to keep guys away and set up shots if he wants that he wuld have to change some things and lose power. 
He has to have another 5 years before he enters his prime so let's see. I see him becoming top 10 HW but it's too early to make real predictions. Julius Long is also huge and muc better coordinated than Valuev and he isn't good and then there was that huge guy who fought Michael Moorer that guy was almost as big as Tasihan and had much better coordination than Valuev


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> He's a boxer not a porn star


:lol:
--------------------------------------
Yeah good responses by you guys, all agreed on Taishan.

By the way, this is Anthony Joshua in his second amateur fight (he only had 30 amateur fights or something)..I'm posting this to show that Taishan can come heaps and bounds:


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Is he? That jawline looks more than a little acromegalic to me. Generally when you are taller than six feet eight or nine you have a medical problem for being so.


Ill give him the benefit of the doubt since Yao Ming exist. :lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Chinese Valuev gonna tear up the division.


Truth :deal


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Not as bad as I was expecting.

He's got potential, maybe 10 years to make a go of it, he's marketable and he's not a stranger to combat sports so while he's late to boxing at least he has some experience in preparing for fights, training etc.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Abraham said:


> I wonder how he'd do against Charlie Z?


Z wins by DQ after like 20 seconds when he runs out of the ring and grabs his fake belts.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

The Giant Dong Express has left the station. Choo fucking choo.


----------



## Canelo The Dopest (Aug 6, 2012)

Went to the fights last night and this dude is fucking massive!
His head looks even bigger than Bigfoot Silvas head which I thought was impossible
By the way if you watched the fights then you saw me all night long sitting there in the front row looking amazing
Heres a pic of him from my awesome seats


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I wish he would get in a real gym with a top notch trainer. He has so far to go that he needs someone really good working with him.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Is he? That jawline looks more than a little acromegalic to me. Generally when you are taller than six feet eight or nine you have a medical problem for being so.


Also a Chinese man that tall must be gigantism.
It can only be.

He's more than a few standard deviations taller than the average Chinese man.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Also a Chinese man that tall must be gigantism.
> It can only be.
> 
> He's more than a few standard deviations taller than the average Chinese man.


Heck, _any_ human that tall must be a good shout out for gigantism. We just don't grow that big naturally.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Juiced to the guys that guy


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Took him 2 rounds to dispatch a guy that Hughie Fury took 1 round.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Took him 2 rounds to dispatch a guy that Hughie Fury took 1 round.


Yes, but Huey Fury is very, VERY good.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yes, but Hughie Fury is very, VERY good.


Totally agree.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Took him 2 rounds to dispatch a guy that Hughie Fury took 1 round.


Hughie Fury had a bit more boxing experience when he fought him.
He even won a gold medal for Youth World Amateur Championships.

We'll have to see how Taishan develops.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Big and powerful. Some huge flaws in his game though. Drops his hands often. Leaves his right hanging out there after he throws it.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Great potential. Needs better defense. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Can't teach height and natural power but defo needs a real trainer like Roach or Garcia.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

I will happily watch this guy develop crushing cans for a while, because that's what they're going to do and they're going to be correct for doing so. Just gotta build the experience of a guy with no real boxing background. Just gotta keep him in the gym, keep him crushing cans and getting his name out there while he learns on the job.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

This dude is really strong though and it doesn't seem fake as the Seth Mitchell NFL fake muscles... 

This dude is just naturally strong and solid. 

He should be moved up accordingly but not to slow either or else he ain't going to learn shit without going through tough times. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

They gotta get him up to a certain level of tomato can that fights back a little and then keep him there for a while like an apprenticeship.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

DudeGuyMan said:


> They gotta get him up to a certain level of tomato can that fights back a little and then keep him there for a while like an apprenticeship.


Dude he fought didn't come to lose.. Was a good first test.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## freelaw (May 20, 2013)

He took a few good shots from this former bodybuilder who was sucking air in the 2nd round. Unless he has an iron chin he's getting sparked as soon as he steps up a little. It looks very easy to get in close and unleash full power combos on him.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

freelaw said:


> He took a few good shots from this former bodybuilder who was sucking air in the 2nd round. Unless he has an iron chin he's getting sparked as soon as he steps up a little. It looks veeery easy to get in close and unleash full power combos on him.


Yep no inside game he's a boxer like clinchko who is better with range and most strongest there.. and if he wants to go far he should master the art of clinching like the clinckos..

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

freelaw said:


> He took a few good shots from this former bodybuilder who was sucking air in the 2nd round. Unless he has an iron chin he's getting sparked as soon as he steps up a little. It looks very easy to get in close and unleash full power combos on him.


Yeah right now he basically doesn't know how to box. He needs to keep getting in there with bums (who at least try to punch back) just to keep him in the gym where he can learn the sport.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The guy seems incredibly athletic for his size. And a COUPLE of his punches were lightning fast, esp the left that caused the first KD, so we know his great hand speed, he just isn't utilizing it very much. I think it's pretty clear that he hasn't made the transition fully from Mua Thai. He has yet to fully integrate the "new" boxing moves. Once he does, and once they are a seamless part of his muscle memory, I think this guy will look like a very different beast in the ring. fluid, fast, and dangerous.

He's a bonafide exciting & fun-to-watch prospect.

Of course, his defense also needs work, but that's true of almost every fighter that's new to pro boxing. (Even Anthony Joshua.)





Oh, and his name may be "Dong," but I'm calling this guy "BSD." (Big Swinging Dick.) Who's with me? :lol:


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

freelaw said:


> He took a few good shots from this former bodybuilder who was sucking air in the 2nd round. Unless he has an iron chin he's getting sparked as soon as he steps up a little. It looks very easy to get in close and unleash full power combos on him.


I agree, which was why I said he drops his hands and leaves his right hanging out there after he throws it. Leaves himself wide open to eat shots.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

I think we can all agree that Taishan will never be great boxer _(understatement of the year)_. He's 26 and has no prior boxing experience. He simply doesn't have to time to not just start from scratch, but to unlearn all the things that don't transition well from MMA/Muy Thai to Boxing.

But I do think if he focuses completely on just a few things, he can do reasonably well for himself.


Straight punches - He anvil sized fists are coated with Niquil. Straight punches are the easiest to pick up, and it fits his attributes.
Covering up - His reaction is slow and he goes all deer-in-the-headlights like how most beginners starting off do. Putting on a Winky/Clottey type of guard will stop him from taking a lot of punishment. Along with his height it'll make him fairly hard to hit cleanly.
Clinching - As much as I hate this, he really will need to learn to deal with his shorter opponents swarming him.
Conditioning - He looks to be in great shape but we don't know how much gas he actually has in the tank. Being able to go 5,6,7.... rounds throwing the bombs that he can would win him a lot of fights.

Along with still running through the basics of course.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Rooster said:


> I think we can all agree that Taishan will never be great boxer _(understatement of the year)_. He's 26 and has no prior boxing experience. He simply doesn't have to time to not just start from scratch, but to unlearn all the things that don't transition well from MMA/Muy Thai to Boxing.
> 
> But I do think if he focuses completely on just a few things, he can do reasonably well for himself.
> 
> ...


Spot on.

I think Big Swinging Dick needs you in his corner!


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

He got a pretty good jab and powerful so thats good. His flaws comes with his clumsy big size like most heavyweights. I think he got hope.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooster said:


> I think we can all agree that Taishan will never be great boxer _(understatement of the year)_. He's 26 and has no prior boxing experience. He simply doesn't have to time to not just start from scratch, but to unlearn all the things that don't transition well from MMA/Muy Thai to Boxing.
> 
> But I do think if he focuses completely on just a few things, he can do reasonably well for himself.
> 
> ...


Very nice post, Rooster.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Very nice post, Rooster.


Thanks. :smile I don't think I've ever been this excited for a prospect with zero boxing experience before.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Thanks. :smile I don't think I've ever been this excited for a prospect with zero boxing experience before.


He's definitely gonna' be fun to watch, while it lasts. - And it may just last quite a while.

It should be very interesting to see what they can & can't accomplish, with good training.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He's definitely gonna' be fun to watch, while it lasts. - And it may just last quite a while.
> 
> It should be very interesting to see what they can & can't accomplish, with good training.


:yep God I hope he works out. He's like a walking meme factory.


----------



## freelaw (May 20, 2013)

DudeGuyMan said:


> Yeah right now he basically doesn't know how to box. He needs to keep getting in there with bums (who at least try to punch back) just to keep him in the gym where he can learn the sport.


He needs a good trainer too.



Mrboogie23 said:


> I agree, which was why I said he drops his hands and leaves his right hanging out there after he throws it. Leaves himself wide open to eat shots.


Yep... Like a child in the fog.



Rooster said:


> I think we can all agree that Taishan will never be great boxer _(understatement of the year)_. He's 26 and has no prior boxing experience. He simply doesn't have to time to not just start from scratch, but to unlearn all the things that don't transition well from MMA/Muy Thai to Boxing.
> 
> But I do think if he focuses completely on just a few things, he can do reasonably well for himself.
> 
> ...


A really good post.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

How come China keep producing giants, in a country well known for being a bit short? Reeks of some weird government mutant experiment conspiracy.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

An interesting article.

*China's 'Great Wall' Takes A Hit At U.S. Heavyweight Boxing*

by Nathan Rott

_August 26, 2014 3:38 AM ET_

http://www.npr.org/2014/08/26/343245046/chinas-great-wall-takes-a-hit-at-u-s-heavyweight-boxing


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Rooster said:


> Take a good look at our new overlord, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Dong....


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks about 50.

Should try MMA....if he can cut to 265


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> The guy seems incredibly athletic for his size. And a COUPLE of his punches were lightning fast, esp the left that caused the first KD, so we know his great hand speed, he just isn't utilizing it very much. I think it's pretty clear that he hasn't made the transition fully from Mua Thai. He has yet to fully integrate the "new" boxing moves. Once he does, and once they are a seamless part of his muscle memory, I think this guy will look like a very different beast in the ring. fluid, fast, and dangerous.
> 
> He's a bonafide exciting & fun-to-watch prospect.
> 
> ...


Looking at him I doubt he has any legit 'Muay Thai' experience whatsoever, not even kickboxing. Maybe attended a few classes.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Looking at him I doubt he has any legit 'Muay Thai' experience whatsoever, not even kickboxing. Maybe attended a few classes.


Is there a Muay Thai scene in china? Obviously they don't have the boxing pedigree of some of the other East Asian countries, but I wouldn't know about Muay Thai


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Looking at him I doubt he has any legit 'Muay Thai' experience whatsoever, not even kickboxing. Maybe attended a few classes.


:lol: Muay Thai afternoon classes at the gym, instructed by the personal trainer. 
Taishan doesn't give a fuck, he'd take out Bob Sapp to get to where he wants


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Looks about 50.
> 
> Should try MMA....if he can cut to 265


MMA is for when a boxer's career is over, or the boxer realizes he has no place in boxing.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

7'0 or 6'11 is his billed height...Guy looks more like 6'8 or 6'9.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> 7'0 or 6'11 is his billed height...Guy looks more like 6'8 or 6'9.


WWE lol

Kane was billed as 7'0, the short ass is 6'7.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> MMA is for when a boxer's career is over, or the boxer realizes he has no place in boxing.


For someone with wrestling/kickboxing experience it is probably the primary sport to cross over to. Assuming that boxing should be the default choice is merely favouritism.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


>


He certainly hasn't picked much up from it, or hasn't done it for long/at a high level. He would be far less ropey technically if so.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

he can deliver shots well. just looks like your typical kickboxer turned western boxing. wide open guard. heavy but sluggish jab, over extending power shots and slightly square on when he is being defencive and too side on when on the inside.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

but he is a welcome addition to the heavyweight scene. welcome on board Taishan.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :lol: Muay Thai afternoon classes at the gym, instructed by the personal trainer.
> Taishan doesn't give a fuck, he'd take out Bob Sapp to get to where he wants


^ I can't believe he just jumps over the ropes to get into the ring!

I'm starting to actually like Big Swinging Dick.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :lol: Muay Thai afternoon classes at the gym, instructed by the personal trainer.
> Taishan doesn't give a fuck, he'd take out Bob Sapp to get to where he wants


:lol: My dog can kick better than that.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

http://www.npr.org/2014/08/26/343245046/chinas-great-wall-takes-a-hit-at-u-s-heavyweight-boxing

New article about him. Nothing much new. It's been over a month since his debut and nothing has been set next for him. They probably want him to work a lot more in the gym than in the ring so his career isn't going to be as fast as I hoped.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow he looked bad vs Sapp tbf many look bad vs Sapp but that was only 1 year ago and he looked really sluggish


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Rooster said:


> http://www.npr.org/2014/08/26/343245046/chinas-great-wall-takes-a-hit-at-u-s-heavyweight-boxing
> 
> New article about him. Nothing much new. It's been over a month since his debut and nothing has been set next for him. They probably want him to work a lot more in the gym than in the ring so his career isn't going to be as fast as I hoped.


They probably need time to train opponents on how to take a dive more convincingly. This is serious theater!

Heck, I think even Bob Sap went off the high board.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> They probably need time to train opponents on how to take a dive more convincingly. This is serious theater!
> 
> Heck, I think even Bob Sap went off the high board.


Ask Malik Scott


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> They probably need time to train opponents on how to take a dive more convincingly. This is serious theater!
> 
> Heck, I think even Bob Sap went off the high board.


Nah, Taishan don't need no fixed fights. He's better than that fraud Chinese Olympic gold medalist who knocked a guy out by lightly tapping his shoulder.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Nah, Taishan don't need no fixed fights. He's better than that fraud Chinese Olympic gold medalist who knocked a guy out by lightly tapping his shoulder.


Yeah, you're right. Rozman came to fight. I think Taishan has a lot of potential, as I've said in earlier posts.

I dunno about Bob Sap, though. It looks like he just quit.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, you're right. Rozman came to fight. I think Taishan has a lot of potential, as I've said in earlier posts.
> 
> I dunno about Bob Sap, though. It looks like he just quit.


Sapp quits in every fight and he has been for years he gives it a go for literally 10 seconds and if his opponent punches back he runs away and stays down or taps to strikes in MMA he was dangerous more than 10 years ago when he was mentally there but nowadays he literally loses to everyone he fights he's literally a free win you can't possibly lose if you just fight back against him


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> WWE lol
> 
> Kane was billed as 7'0, the short ass is 6'7.


DDP is a legit 6'5 and 230+.... thats a BIG ass dude. 6'7 or not Kane is still a fucking monster to make a guy as big as DDP like a little man, in his prime he was well over 320 pounds and with boots on was at the very least 6'9/6'10


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> DDP is a legit 6'5 and 230+.... thats a BIG ass dude. 6'7 or not Kane is still a fucking monster to make a guy as big as DDP like a little man, in his prime he was well over 320 pounds and with boots on was at the very least 6'9/6'10


DDP's billed height is 6'5, given the fact that Kane is surprisingly 6'7 in reality, I think it looks like DDP is 6'4 or even 6'3. 
I was only joking about Kane being short ass obv just to clear that up lol


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Sapp quits in every fight and he has been for years he gives it a go for literally 10 seconds and if his opponent punches back he runs away and stays down or taps to strikes in MMA he was dangerous more than 10 years ago when he was mentally there but nowadays he literally loses to everyone he fights he's literally a free win you can't possibly lose if you just fight back against him


Exactly. Sapp always throws fights for pay days. He is not a reputable opponent.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, you're right. Rozman came to fight. I think Taishan has a lot of potential, as I've said in earlier posts.
> 
> I dunno about Bob Sap, though. It looks like he just quit.


He always does nowadays. Read this http://www.thefightnerd.com/bob-sapp-not-throwing-fights-just-quitting-before-he-gets-hurt/


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Is there a Muay Thai scene in china? Obviously they don't have the boxing pedigree of some of the other East Asian countries, but I wouldn't know about Muay Thai


Not a legit one. Muay Thai is not applicable to heavyweights in general really.


----------



## Alien (Aug 27, 2014)

He's awful and has a vile Glass Jaw.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

He has a cousin whose huge too, Yu Suk Dong who is supposed to be hot shit, I haven't seen Yu Suk Dong yet but that's what I heard.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

That's one big Dong.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> He has a cousin whose huge too, Yu Suk Dong who is supposed to be hot shit, I haven't seen Yu Suk Dong yet but that's what I heard.


I really googled him atsch :rofl


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

New interview/training footage courtesy of @Montero






So looks like he's with Buddy McGurt now, which is good news. Still looks like a beginner running through the basic drills but also seems like he's a hard worker and good listener. Hope he's back in the ring soon.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Rooster said:


> New interview/training footage courtesy of @Montero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How tall is the interviewer :lol:
Taishan is probably never going to be super skilled but he seems like he is motivated and discliplined. He is the size of Valuev but probably stronger and hits much harder which is a pretty dangerous combination it isn't like Valuev was weak. 
Since he's so young we will probably still see a lot of him even if it's most likely always going to be outside the top 5


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> How tall is the interviewer :lol:
> Taishan is probably never going to be super skilled but he seems like he is motivated and discliplined. He is the size of Valuev but probably stronger and hits much harder which is a pretty dangerous combination it isn't like Valuev was weak.
> *Since he's so young* we will probably still see a lot of him even if it's most likely always going to be outside the top 5


:lol: :sad5

I wish Dong the best though.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

He will do NOTHING.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> He will do NOTHING.


100% true. But the ride on the Great Dong hype train could be fun. :yep


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Rooster said:


> New interview/training footage courtesy of @*Montero*
> 
> So looks like he's with Buddy McGurt now, which is good news. Still looks like a beginner running through the basic drills but also seems like he's a hard worker and good listener. Hope he's back in the ring soon.


Thanks for posting @Rooster !

Yeah Taishan definitely comes across as a serious dude, heâ€™s got intensity. I rarely come across a heavyweight as in shape as him, so that alone was impressive. But in talking to buddy and George (his manager), they were telling me how he goes home and runs drills all night, comes back to the gym the next day and heâ€™s got it down.

Just imagine if the typical American heavy had this type of work ethic?



PivotPunch said:


> How tall is the interviewer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha Iâ€™m 6â€™4â€ 215 pounds (shit probably 220 at the moment, out of shape) and this dude made me feel like a friggin midget lol.

I stood in the ring at one point while him and Buddy were hitting mitts and I could feel the power just off the jab alone. He still leans and pushes his shots a little half the time, but when he places everything properly the power is evident.

Heâ€™s 26, thatâ€™s young for a heavyweight, and doesnâ€™t have much wear and tear on him, so yeah if he continues to develop itâ€™ll be interesting. The big thing will be what happens when he takes that first big shot (just like with anyone).

Weâ€™re going to see more and more of these giant heavyweight â€œprojectsâ€ in the coming years â€" former American football players, former kickboxers from Asia, etc. Guys that convert to boxing in their 20â€™s and try to learn on the job with limited amateur backgrounds. Most will fail, but some will break thru. Itâ€™s going to be interesting.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol: :sad5
> 
> I wish Dong the best though.


26 is pretty young in today's HW division. Especially since big HW usually mature later and he only just started to train real boxing , Adonis Stevenson is no HW and he hit his prime at like 35


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> 26 is pretty young in today's HW division. Especially since big HW usually mature later and he only just started to train real boxing , Adonis Stevenson is no HW and he hit his prime at like 35


But Dong looks much older than 26.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

dyna said:


> But Dong looks much older than 26.


Yeah not sure if he just looks old or has acromegaly but still 26 especially with so little experience and everything isn't old


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

dyna said:


> I'm also a bit concerned with his speed because men that big tend to be slow.


agreed.

look at valuev. huge yes but slower than the russian national anthem. if a smaller guy can see your shots coming a mile away, power counts for zero.


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> He looks more like 62 rather then 26. He wasn't as slow as I thought he would be considering his size but then he's clearly in better shape than Valuev ever was. But he telegraphs every punch can't see him progressing very far if he doesn't improve his technique.


agree on this too. he pulls his arms back so far before each punch, even i can see them coming.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Montero said:


> Yeah Taishan definitely comes across as a serious dude, heâ€™s got intensity. I rarely come across a heavyweight as in shape as him, so that alone was impressive. But in talking to buddy and George (his manager), they were telling me how *he goes home and runs drills all night,* comes back to the gym the next day and heâ€™s got it down.


That's the part I was most happy to hear. Good to see he's taking this as seriously as he can.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Our Heavyweight Savior Returns.



> They are four of the most unique personalities in boxing today, but what the headliners on the Thursday, Nov. 13 edition of FOX Sports 1 and FOX Deportes' Golden Boy Live! series all share is respect throughout the sport as rising stars with world championship potential. Fight fans will be in for a treat at Fantasy Springs Resort Casino in Indio, California, when Joseph "JoJo" Diaz Jr., Julian "El Camaron" Ramirez, Diego "The Golden Kid" De La Hoya and *Taishan Dong* all take to the ring in their own pivotal bouts that will push them to the limit.
> 
> Hailing from Beijing, China, seven-foot tall Taishan (1-0, 1 KO) is one of the most intriguing fighters to enter the ring in years. After his impressive second-round technical knockout of Alex Rozman in his professional debut in July, he showed that he's not just a great story, but a great young man with the potential to one day shake up the heavyweight division. The former kick boxer and mixed martial artist was a highly respected amateur boxer who moved to the U.S. to take his career more seriously and improve his prospects of defeating the best competition. He'll get the chance to showcase his dominance of the professional ranks again on Nov. 13 at Fantasy Springs.


http://www.boxingscene.com/taishan-dong-returns-on-november-13th-on-fs1-card--83243


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Another gimmick lol. Lol at his pushing ass straight right hand.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Taishan is fighting on the Fox Sports 1 card tonight. Expect another masterclass from the future GOAT.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

One of the worst fighters I've ever seen.

I expect he'll be fighting Deontay Wilder soon.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> One of the worst fighters I've ever seen.


That's harsh :lol:


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> One of the worst fighters I've ever seen.
> 
> I expect he'll be fighting Deontay Wilder soon.


I see our saviour's ability is too overwhleming for some to comprehend. Do no fear young blasphemer, Taishan forgives.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?54664-Taishan-Dong-This-Thursday

Taishan fights a cabbie tonight, but it will be interesting to see if he's getting more comfortable with the boxing moves, vs his old MA style.

IMO, this guy actually has some potential. It takes about three years to fully integrate a new muscle memory. Dong is only 26 y-o, and is seemingly VERY dedicated to training. He's not some circus act. His size, power, and yes arm speed (which you only see occasionally) could easily carry him through the lower ranks, while he works on that muscle memory, and in three years, when he would likely face top-ten opponents, he might actually be a respectable boxer.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?54664-Taishan-Dong-This-Thursday
> 
> Taishan fights a cabbie tonight, but it will be interesting to see if he's getting more comfortable with the boxing moves, vs his old MA style.
> 
> IMO, this guy actually has some potential. It takes about three years to fully integrate a new muscle memory. Dong is only 26 y-o, and is seemingly VERY dedicated to training. He's not some circus act. His size, power, and yes arm speed (which you only see occasionally) could easily carry him through the lower ranks, while he works on that muscle memory, and in three years, when he would likely face top-ten opponents, he might actually be a respectable boxer.


He fina dethrone Wlad.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

:conf

Finally got to watch his fight last week. How does someone train with Buddy McGurt for 4 months and look worse than they did before? :verysad His opponent was beyond a joke. Fat titty fuck that threw nothing and stayed down the first opportunity he could. It's not hard to throw staright punches with decent form. ffs I could throw better punches as soon as I stepped into a gym. I mean seriously, all you have to do is watch some goddamn boxing and practice. Anyone who can't is a moron. 

Goddamn it Taishan, don't mess up this fun little non-serious hype train.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Christ. 6 foot and 281 lbs!


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Guys, his name is DONG. His career will be epic to watch just because of that fact.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

I couldn't have been the only person to catch Taishan Dong's last fight. He's uh, comin along great under the tutelage of Buddy McGirt. Okay, this was a freak show. He fought this really fat guy who out slicked him until Dong landed a big right hand. Then the fat guy couldn't get up and everybody felt terrible for watching. Or at least I did. Fuck. I set my DVR to pretty much record any and all boxing and this is what I get from Oscar, a god damn freak show. You just can't make this shit up.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2013)

Boggle said:


> I couldn't have been the only person to catch Taishan Dong's last fight. He's uh, comin along great under the tutelage of Buddy McGirt. Okay, this was a freak show. He fought this really fat guy who out slicked him until Dong landed a big right hand. Then the fat guy couldn't get up and everybody felt terrible for watching. Or at least I did. Fuck. I set my DVR to pretty much record any and all boxing and this is what I get from Oscar, a god damn freak show. You just can't make this shit up.


I thought that the fat guy looked like Sam Tarly from the Game of Thrones.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Leo said:


> I thought that the fat guy looked like Sam Tarly from the Game of Thrones.


Don't watch it, is it any good?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Leo said:


> I thought that the fat guy looked like Sam Tarly from the Game of Thrones.


Holy crap, he's a dead-ringer!

Maybe he should have put some dragon glass inside his gloves. :smile


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Holy crap, he's a dead-ringer!
> 
> Maybe he should have put some dragon glass inside his gloves. :smile


Sam wasn't fighting a white walker, he was fighting the fucking Wall itself. :smile


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

This dude should fight Wlad.

"WHAT DOES IT TAKE TO BEAT A LEGEND? SKILL? POWER? OR JUST A SEVEN FOOT DONG?"


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2013)

"Everybody has a plan until they have a giant Dong swinging at their face"


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

DudeGuyMan said:


> This dude should fight Wlad.
> 
> "WHAT DOES IT TAKE TO BEAT A LEGEND? SKILL? POWER? OR JUST A SEVEN FOOT DONG?"


Wlad can't wait to get his hands on Dong.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

dONG has a ton of power though, if someone get hit by a dong they are getting turned out


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Nothing can stand in the path of the big swinging dick.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Ya know what this thread needs? More cock jokes!


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Ya know what this thread needs? More cock jokes!


Wlad is salivating at the prospect of getting Dong in the ring.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Wlad is salivating at the prospect of getting Dong in the ring.


Dong's length might cause him some problems. Though they say he's a handful for anyone.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Dong's length might cause him some problems. Though they say he's a handful for anyone.


Even for the mighty Sonny Liston.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2013)

You know what? That is the most appropriately placed spambot I have seen in a long, long time.

Now we all know how that Dong got so massive!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

WilliamSmax said:


> *XtraSize is a totally natural dietary supplement. It increases penis size and girth by up to 30%. It also boosts sex drive.* XtraSize improves blood-flow in the body, which permanently rejuvenates absorbency and improves heath of the corpora cavernosa. As the chambers of your penis expand and the tissue engorges to a fuller capacity than before, length, thickness and improved sexual stamina become possible. XtraSize allows men to add inches where we all know size matters.


I knew Dong wasn't natural.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Boggle said:


> I couldn't have been the only person to catch Taishan Dong's last fight. He's uh, comin along great under the tutelage of Buddy McGirt. Okay, this was a freak show. He fought this really fat guy who out slicked him until Dong landed a big right hand. Then the fat guy couldn't get up and everybody felt terrible for watching. Or at least I did. Fuck. I set my DVR to pretty much record any and all boxing and this is what I get from Oscar, a god damn freak show. You just can't make this shit up.


Dong literally did not land a punch until that right hand by the looks of it.


----------



## boxing prospect (Jan 29, 2013)

He's made a but news recently with an apparent career change...to wrestling

http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/taishan-dong-reappearsin-the-wwe


----------

